# Normal car license and horsebox



## Rocky715 (5 August 2008)

hey. i am looking into buying a horsebox but need some advice. I only have a normal car license - what can i drive with this? I need something for 2 16hh horses - can anyone recommend any particular type? I cannot afford to buy brand new and only have up to about £5000-6000, maybe a bit more at a push - am i dreaming or will i get something decent for this?? Thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (5 August 2008)

It depends on when you passed your driving test as to what you are licensed to drive. When did you pass your test?


----------



## Syrah (5 August 2008)

You should be able to get something reasonable for that amount, especially as the market is slow at the moment.

It depends on when you passed your test as to what you can drive.

Pre 1997, you can drive up to 7.5t, after 1997 up to 3.5t


----------



## SilverSkye (5 August 2008)

When my friend was looking there were lots of 3.5 ton boxes around in that sort of price range but she struggled to find any with enough payload for 2 big horses ( without even thinking about tack and hay and her!!) the most she can put in her 3.5 ton box is 1 horse and a pony and still be legal, and that is tight.


----------



## Rocky715 (5 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It depends on when you passed your driving test as to what you are licensed to drive. When did you pass your test? 

[/ QUOTE ]

i passed after 1997.... i think it was 2003 or 4 i passed? would i have to find out the weight of the lorry and then work out what it would be with the 2 horses in? so long as it didnt exceed a certain limit? 3.5t is it??
its well confusing!!?


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (5 August 2008)

You will only be able to drive a 3.5 ton van/lorry. I think the biggest problem with these vehicles is trying to keep within the weight limit. To be honest &amp; believe them to really be for carrying one horse/ 2 ponies, because with fuel, driver, tack &amp; horse you will soon be up to maximum weight. I could be wrong but I doubt that may of these vans would be within weight limit with 2 x 16h2" horses, driver etc on board...sorry.


----------



## Rocky715 (5 August 2008)

oh nooo thats a bummer. i was really excited to think that i may be able to do it!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




is it expensive to get my license upgraded to drive up to a 7.5t?


----------



## jewel (5 August 2008)

about a £1000  to do the lorry test to drive a 7.5 t


----------



## LCobby (5 August 2008)

IF you spend some of your box money on getting your licence, , you will get better value for money box wise at 5, 6.5 or 7.5 tonnes.

A 3.5 tonne lorry will not have the payload to take two 16h horses and theit kit.


----------



## Baileyhoss (6 August 2008)

LCobby is bang on. 

Upgrade your licence and you'll get a decent 7.5t for what's left.  I haven't seen ANY 3.5t's that could legally carry 2 horses.

7.5t are much better value for money as 3.5t's are going for ridiculous prices because people don't want to sit the extra tests.  (and you'll get living in a bigger lorry 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  I'm so jealous)


F x


----------



## EquestriVan (6 August 2008)

It depends on the make and the way it is built and the size of the horses.

Ours have a payload of around 1250 kgs, an average RC type 16hh horse is around 550kgs so with two horse you would have about 150kg for people and fuel. 

You do have to be carefull though as i have seem some with only 1000kgs payload and they advise you not to carry the spare wheel!!!!


----------



## KatB (6 August 2008)

150kg is nothing am afraid! When you think an average woman weighs about 65-70kg, plus fuel, water, hay, tack etc. Cant be done really!!


----------



## EquestriVan (6 August 2008)

They are an option for people that cant drive anything else.

I would not advise anyone to get one if they think its not enough payload but we are honest about it and then people can make their own choice, we cant be any fairer then that.


----------

